# 12’ raft under $1000?



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

You'll want to keep an eye out for a used package. Unlikely to find a full fishing rig for less than 2k but maybe. You don't have to have that to fish, I fished without one for years. Also they get pretty unwieldy to throw on a subaru once you start adding all the weight. I'd keep it simple for awhile. If you have to remove a bunch of stuff to transport it you'll use it less than if its easy.


----------



## Sticknstring (Aug 21, 2019)

Thanks! Any specific brands or models to keep an eye out for or just the 12 foot part?


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

I bet you could find a used standard floor (bucket boat) raft within your price range.


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

"Cheap Boats?" Sheesh! I once bought an old Taiwan Hypalon boat that had its seams covered with huge yellow patches. I drove that thing for 30 years. Every year, I was trying to sell Old Patches or give it away. And every year Old Patches paid for its keep by staying up with my Avons and Aires. A friend finally cut it up ... for patch material. Be patient; get something with good strong material, decent working valves, easy material to patch and without porosity. Get GOOD PFD's (vests) just big enough to hold 1 breath of air ('cause you can't hold 2!), learn and practice the ropes. A-a-and .... Welcome to the Asylum!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I've got an old 16' Wing self-bailer I'm selling for a friend that needs some love. 
Valves are good.
$450

Bigger than you're thinking, but saves your budget to buy a nice frame and oars. Upgrade the boat in a few years.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Frame:
https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...global_search_marketplace_pill_tab&query=raft


----------



## nolichuck (Mar 11, 2010)

Lolok for a used Star Wonderbug. It is a great raft for fishing or whitewater.


----------

